# Goat milk and diabetes??



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

How does goat milk affect those with diabetes does anybody know? I have a aunt who is a diabetic and has lost alot of weight and needs to gain some weight back but its hard cause she is a diabetic..will goat milk go agaist sugar like regular milk does??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about milk and diabetes but there are sugars in all milk. Not sure if raw would digest differently than processed.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

My husband has type 1 diabetes. Not sure if your aunt has type 1 or 2, but in our experience whole milk from my Nigerian Dwarfs has not effected him differently from whole cows' milk from the grocery store. 

Not sure what you mean by "go against sugar." If you mean "will the fat and protein in the milk slow absorption of sugar?" then yes, it will, just like whole cow's milk. It does not make the sugar go away, just slows down how fast you absorb it, which keeps your blood sugar from spiking as sharply.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## chicken-coop (Jan 19, 2014)

Amber89 said:


> How does goat milk affect those with diabetes does anybody know? I have a aunt who is a diabetic and has lost alot of weight and needs to gain some weight back but its hard cause she is a diabetic..will goat milk go agaist sugar like regular milk does??


----------



## chicken-coop (Jan 19, 2014)

First off is she type I or type II. I am type II and drink all the milk my girls can produce yet I don't gain any weight (but that's just me). If she is a type I then she should consult her doctor for his advice. Tell her to hang in there.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Im not sure which she is I will find out ..she is having a rough time if it


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

She'll make it. It's rough, but if she's new to it, she just needs to get into a rhythm, a schedule, and it will get easier.


----------

